
U.S. Companies: China Unfair, but We Don't Care - MintChocoisEw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kenrapoza/2019/08/30/us-companies-china-unfair-but-we-dont-really-care/#7c1fa7a94adf
======
DeonPenny
The companies shouldn't care but the US public should care who their companies
do business with and what those countries intention are towards the US.

------
aiscapehumanity
It wouldn't be the first time that western or US companies were comfortable
with internationally ethically dubious nation-states, quite a bit of
businesses did trade with the Nazi up into the american entrance into the war.

